# I cum way too fast



## cumstoofastguy

It only takes me a minute or so to jerk off. as soon as i stick it in a woman i cum instantaneously... i cant even get 1 pump off. as im putting it in i explode. is very embarrassing  i have to say i need a minute hold on and i will eat her pussy and put on a new rubber.


i have done those penis exercises but they dont help at all.. help me


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Learn how to control your orgasm/ejaculation and I've heard that jerking off once before vaginal sex helps someone last longer.


----------



## SpelunkingTheMind

To an extent, it's a problem that will lessen over time.. How long have you been having sex? The longer you're active, the less you'll be so-horny-you-can't-hold-it the second it starts..

One way to train yourself is when you're whacking off.. You say it only takes you a minute, but you're probably just going full-force until you blow. Don't do that. Go until you can tell an orgasm is coming on, then stop and let yourself cool down. Start again until you feel it coming on, then stop again and cool down. Do that a bunch and try to stretch out the time of your solo sessions as much as possible (after a bunch of near-orgasms the mental urge to finish will probably be too much.. it will also be much more satisfying which is always fun). As you get more practice with that, change the routine up so that instead of stopping completely, you just change your rhythm when you feel an orgasm coming on. When you're really comfortable with that, you'll be able to do the same thing during sex - feel when an orgasm is coming, slow down, keep your cool, and go longer. 

And yea shooting one out an hour or two before sex doesn't hurt either.


----------



## serenafails

Are you wearing a condom? If you're not wearing one you'll cum quicker


----------



## RedRum OG

think un-sexy thoughts. my personal favorites: concrete blocks grinding together, antique stores, tools or construction related things, papercuts, doing math in my head.

get a little tipsy first. or if you dont mind take opiates- i usaully come in like 10 minute from sex, if i use opiates i can go for 3+ hours.


----------



## Unbreakable

beat yo dick before you fuck


----------



## Dr Pepper

I've got the opposite problem.. although now with great diet/excercise and the right mental stimulation (a good view haha)  i can come 99% of the time without fail.. although very rarely under 5 minutes.  It happens on occasion though if im super horny and dont take it slow.  Fucking circumcision cut off my best parts i think.  ALso, since i quit smoking cigs (only 3 days now) i've had huge morning erections, wheras before i rarely got them .  So quit smoking will help your health all around.  Try kegals in your case.

^lol at papercuts.


----------



## moonyham

Yeah im super horney sometimes.. and have cummed super quick a couple of times, but generally my way of not cumming is simply dont think about 'my dick is in pussy right now' or any aspect of sex.. think how good of a day it is or how beutiful the girl is, dont think about the sex, just DO IT, dont THINK IT. I find i cum quick if i think about it.


----------



## raver2008

This is only a short term thing but try out those condoms with desensitizing lubes in them. I used to have this problem bad and was always using oxys b4 sex so I could last sooo much longer. Now i dont really need them as im so much more experianced than b4 and not so nervous


----------



## amishlogs

I used to blow my load quickly.  Just embarrassing.  If I pop a vicodin 30 minutes before I bone, it's just money.  Usually I can't even come.  I don't care, I'd rather be getting my girl off anyways.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I would suggest gettigng a lil tipsy - do you smoke up??getting stoned works for me too, I can last about 3 times as long if I want if I've been blazing some herb.

I would also say practice wanking for longer and longer everytime...it could also be becuse you get too excited too quickly, and just blow, build it up more & more - stop watching so much porn.

I seen this fleshlight thing which looks like it would be really good practice, heard it's more realistic than having a wank.

Hope some of this sticks.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Smoking pot always slows things down for me.  I'm also a lot better at going for round 2 when I'm stoned.


----------



## Sykoknot

Smoking weed makes me cum quicker. I cum very quickly, under 5 minutes normally. I can keep it up easily afterward though so its never been an issue. What I have noticed to make me last longer is just don't focus on what your dick is feeling. Like someone else mentioned, think elsewhere, like papercuts. Lol


----------



## jewbyrd

I like to think of the cops knocking @ the door..extreme control


----------



## Pillthrill

they make lots of things that you can pick up and sex shops that have numbing agents in them that you can put on your penis beforehand.


----------



## Vaya

concrete blocks grinding together.... hooo man that one got me LOL!!

Pot increases all sensations, but almost especially tactile sensations... I wouldn't recommend it before having sex if your aim is to increase your longevity. I think the drug-related suggestions have some merit (opiates, benzos, etc.) but the healthiest thing to do would probably be to take the suggestions of those who offered advice along the lines of practicing self-control during masturbation.

It's definitely embarrassing as I've struggled with both extremes - cumming in literally 2 or 3 thrusts, or going for so long the lady says she's got no juices left to keep things running smoothly down there. The thing that helped me the MOST is simply having a lot of sex and becoming completely comfortable with everything. When I'm mentally comfortable I find I can exercise a lot more control over my body. Good luck 

~ vaya


----------



## n33d2kn00w

masturbation is key


----------



## Z Y G G Y

have you tried a therapist? They really know a lot about this stuff and can help you out with a few sessions.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Let's keep this legal, harm reduction related and safe please.


----------



## untaMe

kegels http://www.askmen.com/dating/love_tip_60/67_love_tip.html
and also do some researching of your own. when you exercise your pc muscles and learn to better control them you will learn to better control yourself from ejaculating prematurely.

good luck


----------



## Vaya

FUSIONZ said:


> Sometimes I can just go for an hour and not cum,  but then I have to spit on her back so she thinks I went....



Y'know, for the nights where I can't make it happen due to drugs... this is really, really interesting advice. I'll have to take note; if I get caught, though, the credit goes to you :D

~ vaya


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Rogue Robot said:


> Let's keep this legal, harm reduction related and safe please.



Indeed. Please keep this complying with harm reduction - cheers.


----------



## Violenza666

Maybe try a cock ring..


----------



## RedRum OG

or maybe just work with your situation, even if you do bust way too fast, just go again and keep it up strong.


----------



## jam uh weezy

cumstoofastguy said:


> It only takes me a minute or so to jerk off.


theres your problem right there. learn to control yourself and stop before you blow. aim for 5 minutes next time. then 10. then 20. blah blah blah.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ what he said - ya can't ENJOY having a wank in a minute...it needs a build up, otherwise it's JUST a release of pent up sexual tension.



untaMe said:


> kegels http://www.askmen.com/dating/love_tip_60/67_love_tip.html
> and also do some researching of your own. when you exercise your pc muscles and learn to better control them you will learn to better control yourself from ejaculating prematurely.
> 
> good luck



This can help yeah, but I think everything should go before trying this one - this won't work by itself...also where's the fun in having to concentrate on squeezing your PC muscles while trying to have a good fuck? none - exactly.


----------



## MrIbis

lucky you dude, i been fucking this bird, some sessions 6hrs + and i cant cum at all... and shes amazing...


----------



## FUSIONZ

MrIbis said:


> lucky you dude, i been fucking this bird, some sessions 6hrs + and i cant cum at all... and shes amazing...



Use the spit on the back technique... doggy style.. tricks em' everytime..


----------



## BoulderBob

Don't feel like a chump if you don't last 30 minutes, all those porn films you've seen are fake, ya know?  Most guys are lucky to last a good 5 minutes, it's simply natural to come quickly.  The numbing agents may help, and while it's not a great idea to get into opiates...they will certainly make you last at least 15-30 minutes...if you can come at all.


----------



## is300ss

MrIbis said:


> lucky you dude, i been fucking this bird, some sessions 6hrs + and i cant cum at all... and shes amazing...



im sure tellin him that makes him feel real special...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ hahahaha./..


----------



## JLee180IQ

I had a B/F who had the same problem.  After some looking into to it we found that... now listen up... relaxing your ass cheeks while you have sex is the #1 surefire/non substance enhanced way to last.


He went from lasting maybe 2-3 mins to being able to go 20-30
= (any more than that isn't the most fun just FYI - all the pre-stuff is what we like the most). 

Anyways, it turns out that it is actually hard (pun intended) for a guy to release without his ass clinched.


----------



## Choronzon333

BoulderBob said:


> Don't feel like a chump if you don't last 30 minutes, all those porn films you've seen are fake, ya know?  Most guys are lucky to last a good 5 minutes, it's simply natural to come quickly.  The numbing agents may help, and while it's not a great idea to get into opiates...they will certainly make you last at least 15-30 minutes...if you can come at all.



Yeh very true.  Its evolutionarily advantageous because over the ages before civilization in the wild savanna if it took you an hour to get off in your mate you would have a much higher chance of either getting eaten or having to stop to avoid danger in which case u wouldn't be a good propagator of genes...


However if u wanna fuck forever take and SSRI...  It can make u last a really long time.  At first it might even be difficult to cum but after a while u can cum when you want or go for a really long time.  Even though it feels really good u don't get over excited as quick!  I know it works for me and one of my friends used to complain because her boyfriend would take over an hour to be able to get off and she got bored of it because every day they'd have to spend at least a couple hours fucking and honestly if your a girl riding or even  having him fuck you theres only so many reps of the same thing over and over until it get monotonous...  I mean its cool to have a marathon when u want it but if u can't get off ever and you're girl feels obligated to have to get you off in her cunt and it is taking so much time she may get over it fairly fast...  SOmetimes fucking all night for hours is nice but sometimes a quicky before you go out is all you want or have time for...


----------



## jaguraguguru

This might be a last resort, but SSRIs have been clinically proven to treat premature ejaculation quite effectively. Basically any pure SSRI (NOT WELLBUTRIN, which will do the opposite) will help to a great extent in extending sexual performance before orgasm. This is at least an option, though psychological and physical exercises would probably be a better first choice.


----------



## Choronzon333

jaguraguguru said:


> This might be a last resort, but SSRIs have been clinically proven to treat premature ejaculation quite effectively. Basically any pure SSRI (NOT WELLBUTRIN, which will do the opposite) will help to a great extent in extending sexual performance before orgasm. This is at least an option, though psychological and physical exercises would probably be a better first choice.



right and SSRI's alone or in combination with certain other substances cause some people Erectile dysfunction where its a little bit harder to get really hard. Idk its nice being able to fuck as long as you want though.


----------



## Dray911

you could just try taking some viagra then applying a numbing cream to your penis, you wont feel much but you should last until shes done or it stops working.


----------



## Choronzon333

Dray911 said:


> you could just try taking some viagra then applying a numbing cream to your penis, you wont feel much but you should last until shes done or it stops working.



yeh and realize some girls have a hard time cumming... so maybe better to giver her orgasms another way.,..


----------



## BeckyLee

serenafails said:


> Are you wearing a condom? If you're not wearing one you'll cum quicker


seconded.


----------



## jaguraguguru

I think the incidence of ED in premature ejaculators treated with SSRIs is probably extremely low, unless they're taking heroic doses of SSRIs or taking them in conjunction with something else. For that matter, I believe that to some extent, caffeine and many other stimulants are actually anti-erection as they are usually vasoconstrictors whereas the penis requires vasodilation for erection.

Are you currently taking any drugs daily for any reason? Some things like amphetamines and ritalin can cause premature ejaculation.


----------



## Dray911

Choronzon333 said:


> yeh and realize some girls have a hard time cumming... so maybe better to giver her orgasms another way.,..



yeah my idea would still mean he would last longer wasnt that the original problem?


----------



## MrIbis

^disagreed, i find pot an extremely sensual drug, and it hightens the senses and nerves in my dick and makes me cum alot faster..

my comments wern't knocking him man, i wish i was getting a load off in 30 seconds.. My tip, focus on what she wants, more than what you want.. if you find you're an average performer.. learn to use ya tounge and fingers to get her off, maybe make he squirt, and believe me, how fast you cum will be of little consequence.


----------



## Choronzon333

Wave Jumper said:


> with marihuana in your brain it takes more time to ejaculate :D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApDbzFerojY


Uhh IDK.  The ganj always makes me blow my load faster for some reason.  Its like I just wanna cum sooner because it feels so good and I can't wait!


jaguraguguru said:


> I think the incidence of ED in premature ejaculators treated with SSRIs is probably extremely low, unless they're taking heroic doses of SSRIs or taking them in conjunction with something else. For that matter, I believe that to some extent, caffeine and many other stimulants are actually anti-erection as they are usually vasoconstrictors whereas the penis requires vasodilation for erection.
> 
> Are you currently taking any drugs daily for any reason? Some things like amphetamines and ritalin can cause premature ejaculation.


Yeh idk.  I feel like amphetamines and other stims make me take longer to cum.  SOmetimes if you take too much amp or something you are right.  Even though I might be reallly horny I can't get a solid erection if I have taken large amounts of say adderall like 100+mg at a time or taken significant amounts of amps with SSRIS...


----------



## opiateslut

---


----------



## Draigan

Choronzon333 said:


> Yeh very true.  Its evolutionarily advantageous because over the ages before civilization in the wild savanna if it took you an hour to get off in your mate you would have a much higher chance of either getting eaten or having to stop to avoid danger in which case u wouldn't be a good propagator of genes...
> .



lmao = )

Nice theory.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Choronzon333 said:


> Uhh IDK.  The ganj always makes me blow my load faster for some reason.  Its like I just wanna cum sooner because it feels so good and I can't wait!



seeeeeerious?!?! that sucks... I would sugesst a lil bit of ganja not too much...like one spliff


----------



## SonChris

I seem to have the opposite problem in here, I have no came once during sex, which makes me feel embarrassed. For you, all you really have to do is have a wank before sex and you'll last longer. Also when wanking take it slowly.


----------



## /navarone/

Hi.

This is a problem that affects many men, it mostly psychological but it also has some medical points of view. Premature ejaculation happens when your emotional state goes far to high but far to fast so I would advice you to contemplate on your sexual psychology, don't let sex overwhelm you, let you control your sexual performance.

Also there are some tantric exercises that can help to control erection stability and ejaculation timings. Tantra is something fantastic and i advice you to read some books about it. Some male tantric experts are able to achieve orgasms that last up to i minute, no joke!
One of these exercises is the Kegel exercise that work both for men and women, basically it consists in training the muscles on the pelvic floor (The same muscles that we normally contract when finishing to urinate or constricting our anus), the muscle between your penis and your anus plurious times and it has been shown to give excellent results In controlling orgasms.

Another pharmacological treatment that has worked for many men was to get prescribed to very low doses of some kind of antidepressants like SSRI's.
SSRI's are known to reduce libido a bit but in the mean time they are known to give longer performance once a god erection has been achieved. 
The best one out of these class of antidepressants is Venlaflaxine (Effexor XR) which is an SNRI (meaning that is doesn't only affect serotonin but also noradrenaline uptake which is good for curing lethargy symptoms).
I suggest you ask your doctor to try 37.5 mg, a very small dose (I'm currently on 225mg daily for depression) of effexor XR (XR stands for extended release so you'll have to take it just once a day) and see if that helps you.

Let us know.

-Nav


----------



## Wave Jumper

MrIbis said:


> ^disagreed, i find pot an extremely sensual drug, and it hightens the senses and nerves in my dick and makes me cum alot faster..



Maybe that's because you're not smoking it pure and therefor you are consuming way too large ammounts. Marihuana in your brain is not the same as marihuana plus tobacco in your brain. Also I think the ammount is a crucial factor: one spliff is way too much, one hit of a bong should do the trick.

And offcourse: amphetamine like substances will help also, but I don't think that's a very healthy solution for such a problem.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Wave Jumper said:


> Marihuana in your brain is not the same as marihuana plus tobacco in your brain.



so true- tobacco always made my sex drive go down and made it harder to cum (less sensation). weed or hash on the other hand are very sexy drugs that make sensual seduction a great joy

hence http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PVmANeyAg


----------



## CaverjectJR

Possible options:

1. Fleshlight stamina training unit (just google Fleshlight and you'll see)

2. SSRI antidepressant

3. For the bold and gutsy, caverject. Doesn't matter if you cum in 10 seconds or 1 hour. Dosed appropriately you can remain rock hard for up to 4 hours no matter how many times you cum.

4. what others said


----------



## nolys

have a wank an hour before your going to have sex = problem solved


----------



## anon19234

RedRum OG said:


> think un-sexy thoughts. my personal favorites: concrete blocks grinding together, antique stores, tools or construction related things, papercuts, doing math in my head.
> 
> get a little tipsy first. or if you dont mind take opiates- i usaully come in like 10 minute from sex, if i use opiates i can go for 3+ hours.



This always makes it hard to not go limp, is a problem I often have. I'm usually more able to control when my orgasms happen though.


----------



## abayman

You don't give your age and it seems that you may still be quite a young man.  You probably have spent most of your sex life so far in solo masturbation and, as often is the case, you have done this when libido has been high and so you have cum as a means to an end.  You system gets used to that and so when you move from masturbation to penetrative sex the high level of excitement and stimulation brings you off immediately.  This situation will pass in time but if it doesn't then it could be the psychological relationship between you and your partner.

Others have advised relieving yourself before sex with a girl - this may possibly extend your pre-orgasmic state but don't bank on it. As a youth I had sex with my gf three times in an hour and I still had premature orgasms.

It may help to try delaying your orgasm when masturbating and to pull out briefly when having penetrative sex.


----------



## abayman

Doesn't always follow, especially if he is young and very sensitive to the action.  On occasions I have had an orgasm from just putting on a condom!!


----------



## Dunno

^^^^^ Man I hate condoms!! can't feel shit


----------



## etnies

Well, look at the bright side...I cum blood. 

At least you're not me


----------



## flyhighk

Masturbate a few hours before sex and/or use local anesthetics (spray/cream/gel)


----------



## Bagseed

maybe change position? I realised that I can retain the orgasm much easier if the girl is on top. in missionary I always come so fast, it's no fun. but if the girl is on top, I can last much longer. I think it has to do with the fact that I am much more tense when on top, while I can relax more being bottom.


----------



## Clitnhawk

Think about your grandma, naked.   Wank off before the date.  
Or, have her suck you off first - it USUALLY takes a while longer for a guy to cum while getting blown... then it'll only take a few minutes before you can reload again.

Today, I had intercourse for about 35 minutes until I finally came.  Got very sensitive, but stayed mostly hard.  It would have been possible for me to have more sex.  This is when having two girls at the same time, would have been handy.


----------



## Erikmen

etnies said:


> Well, look at the bright side...I cum blood.
> 
> At least you're not me




Why?


----------



## Erikmen

Try it again. Second time is the best. Or third - depending how old you are.
 I wouldn't worry about it. If you are really connected, you'll find your way in..


----------



## Thatonechickshi

So I'm not a guy but it takes me like 3 hours to cum idk if my fb just sucks but I can't never get off. Sometimes on a rare occasion I'll give him head which really turn me in because of his reaction. Then I'm able to cum after like an hour but fuck the feeling yiu get right before you cum is amazing


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lidocaine spray.  Love it.


----------



## raulabbclover

Try the new drug Dapoxetine as it helped my husband who is also a very quick cummer and I think you should take one tab just one hour before sex.It will help you with your problem I guess.


----------



## Dr.Hulkster

I also suffer from this problem occasionally. You just have to know that 90% of it is mental problems such as lack of confidence or anxiety/depression. However i I have some tricks and a funny story. 

My masturbation tricks are when jacking off prolong it as long as you can, learn to feel where you can stop/take a break before it's too late, and just become overall comfortable knowing your own feelings down there. 

When actually having sex there are three main things to do. First, control your breathing by maintaining deep breaths through the mouth works best for me. Next, relax your muscles don't try to flex your dick to make it bulge(don't be afraid of it not looking the biggest without flexing because most women aren't sizest) avoid positions like missionary where you must flex arm muscles. Finally, if you feel yourself getting far too excited almost past the point of no return think of football, baseball, or recite your ABC's. 

The funny story is about how I lasted the longest in my lifetime. Do not repeat what I did  it was part of the stupidest decision of my lifetime also. But I had done Lady H at approximately 2pm that day. 6 hours later at 8pm I proceeded to start sex with my S/O. I could not achieve orgasm. I tapped that ass for 2 hours straight until she couldn't take anymore due to exhaustion. But the negative effects severely outweigh that one good thing. Do not consider doing H only for that.


----------



## bradcoop

Try this medication http://onstorerx.com/cialis-super-force-usa.html. One of its components Dapoxetine prevents premature ejaculation.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Take anti depression pills


----------



## Erikmen

An urologist will be able to help you with that very easily. That´s a very common thing to happen after all.


----------



## bashmell

An over the counter product called PROMESCENT will work wonders for you, go to their web site at promescent.com where they have a store locator that you can put your zip code in and find a pharmacy near you that carries it.


----------



## westbank23

What I do on occasions is buy a $20 bag of coke and rub a little on my dicks head..it numbs it up and you don't feel anything for about 10-45 mins..I bag useally lasts about 10 sex sessions lol


----------



## GrymReefer

Honestly, I'm jealous of everyone of you.  Its not enjoyable to have retarded ejaculation.  I would rather have the pleasure of enjoyable sex and not make it this arduous job of extreme focus just to make sure I don't piss the girl off for not getting off.  Regardless if you are open about it at the start of a relationship, your significant other will always ponder that idea like they aren't good enough to get their boyfriend to climax.


----------



## Kid Amine

GrymReefer said:


> Honestly, I'm jealous of everyone of you.  Its not enjoyable to have retarded ejaculation.  I would rather have the pleasure of enjoyable sex and not make it this arduous job of extreme focus just to make sure I don't piss the girl off for not getting off.  Regardless if you are open about it at the start of a relationship, your significant other will always ponder that idea like they aren't good enough to get their boyfriend to climax.



same here. and they never believe the "it's not you, it's me" line, even when it's the truth. Now, if she is REALLY kinky, I can cum pretty quickly, but more times than not i end up exhausted and her sore as hell and me not coming. Ive even faked a few orgasms just to make 'her' happy (easy since i dont have pornstar cumshots)


----------



## sapling1234

*I blow my load way too early!!*

I am 12 and I started Jerking off about a year ago. I know I am young, but I find myself cumming much too early and has got me worried about my future sex life. Got any advice?


----------



## Xorkoth

It's cuz you're 12, dude.   All this comes with experience.  When you're not so excited anymore it gets a lot easier to control.  Pretty much every guy starts out cumming way too early.


----------



## leghunter

*do breathing exercises instead.*



cumstoofastguy said:


> It only takes me a minute or so to jerk off. as soon as i stick it in a woman i cum instantaneously... i cant even get 1 pump off. as im putting it in i explode. is very embarrassing  i have to say i need a minute hold on and i will eat her pussy and put on a new rubber.
> 
> 
> i have done those penis exercises but they dont help at all.. help me




I'm bumping an old thread here but maybe my reply will inspire some of you.  I'm 40 and have been with a lot of girls in all parts of the world.  
I can say this, how long I last during sex depends on 1/ how turned on I am with the girl, 2/ how long I have been without sex and 3/ how long since I last cum. 
I travel to Asia on business and I prefer to go without cumming for at least one week.  When there I then visit bars and pick up the sexiest girl I can find and take her to my hotel. She does not have to be the best looking in the bar, but one I feel the most chemistry with.  Some of my most passionate sex was with girls that other guys would rate average in the 5-6. Some of my worst sex was with dancers that would rate 8-9 -no chemistry.  Anyway, an average looking girl can be extremely sexy if she acts and dresses the right way. To give you an idea, a girl I picked up recently in Kuala Lumpur was a Vietnamese escort, young and simple. Her body was slender and toned all over, face was ok. Probably a 7 overall.  Chemistry was good. We got to my hotel and wow did I like her. I haven't cum for a week and was horny as hell, and soon thrust it in her from top. I was pumping her for a few minutes on the bed, going in deep and I swear I came close to blowing my load at least 3 times. But I said to myself, there's no fucking way I'm gonna cum, no matter what happens.  So I held back.  Its very difficult even with my 25 years of edging practice.  You must pull out and breathe a lot if you feel like you gonna cum. This works for me.  Anyway I pumped her for a good 20-30 min and then we rolled over to sleep. I felt satisfied and full of energy from this girl, and told myself I'll finish off in the morning.  So I wake up and turn over and she's all naked sleeping. The sight of her super fit body was too much for me. I felt my cock swell like a zeppelin airship, ball milk churning in my sack wanting to spurt. I had to have her like that right there. So I got on top and thrust my cock in and oh god her pussy felt so good and tight.  Problem was, it felt too good and I was already on the edge even before my dick went in her.  So after just two or three thrusts I felt it coming and could not hold back no more. Two more thrusts in that pussy and I pulled out moaning and exploded like a geyser of ropes rope all over her abs, tits and face.  She needed a towel to wipe herself down.  Anyway, the point is, I'd rather have sex where there's so much passion I cum hard and fast then sex where you're for hours pretending and trying to finish off.  Leghunter out.


----------



## sanba06c

leghunter said:


> I'm bumping an old thread here but maybe my reply will inspire some of you.  I'm 40 and have been with a lot of girls in all parts of the world.
> I can say this, how long I last during sex depends on 1/ how turned on I am with the girl, 2/ how long I have been without sex and 3/ how long since I last cum.
> I travel to Asia on business and I prefer to go without cumming for at least one week.  When there I then visit bars and pick up the sexiest girl I can find and take her to my hotel. She does not have to be the best looking in the bar, but one I feel the most chemistry with.  Some of my most passionate sex was with girls that other guys would rate average in the 5-6. Some of my worst sex was with dancers that would rate 8-9 -no chemistry.  Anyway, an average looking girl can be extremely sexy if she acts and dresses the right way. To give you an idea, a girl I picked up recently in Kuala Lumpur was a Vietnamese escort, young and simple. Her body was slender and toned all over, face was ok. Probably a 7 overall.  Chemistry was good. We got to my hotel and wow did I like her. I haven't cum for a week and was horny as hell, and soon thrust it in her from top. I was pumping her for a few minutes on the bed, going in deep and I swear I came close to blowing my load at least 3 times. But I said to myself, there's no fucking way I'm gonna cum, no matter what happens.  So I held back.  Its very difficult even with my 25 years of edging practice.  You must pull out and breathe a lot if you feel like you gonna cum. This works for me.  Anyway I pumped her for a good 20-30 min and then we rolled over to sleep. I felt satisfied and full of energy from this girl, and told myself I'll finish off in the morning.  So I wake up and turn over and she's all naked sleeping. The sight of her super fit body was too much for me. I felt my cock swell like a zeppelin airship, ball milk churning in my sack wanting to spurt. I had to have her like that right there. So I got on top and thrust my cock in and oh god her pussy felt so good and tight.  Problem was, it felt too good and I was already on the edge even before my dick went in her.  So after just two or three thrusts I felt it coming and could not hold back no more. Two more thrusts in that pussy and I pulled out moaning and exploded like a geyser of ropes rope all over her abs, tits and face.  She needed a towel to wipe herself down.  Anyway, the point is, I'd rather have sex where there's so much passion I cum hard and fast then sex where you're for hours pretending and trying to finish off.  Leghunter out.



Lol, your story gives me a boner. I'm living in VN and find that most of the Vietnamese girls are beautiful/pretty and awesome, especially fairly fit and tight pussy. I've fucked a bunch of Vietnamese women. You had better go to here and get completely satisfied.


----------



## nolys

GrymReefer said:


> Honestly, I'm jealous of everyone of you.  Its not enjoyable to have retarded ejaculation.  I would rather have the pleasure of enjoyable sex and not make it this arduous job of extreme focus just to make sure I don't piss the girl off for not getting off.  Regardless if you are open about it at the start of a relationship, your significant other will always ponder that idea like they aren't good enough to get their boyfriend to climax.



This +1.

It really brings women down when they can't make you cum, they feel like their not sexy or they aren't good enough for you. They don't understand that that's just how you are. 
It obviously has its down sides too such as not being able to finish her off...


----------



## Samdrew20

Just think of kevin spacy.... it always works


----------



## trunkofmycar

That's a fixable problem, luckily. My advice -- 
1. Jerk off before your date
2. when you cum too soon, tell her you need a minute before you can continue, but you want to use the time to focus on her, eat her pussy till she cums
3. Afterwards, you'll be hard and ready to go again for a longer round 2!

(As a bonus, when you make a girl come through foreplay first, it makes the sex after feel even better to her & she may orgasm easier from the penetration.


----------



## cortegele

trunkofmycar said:


> That's a fixable problem, luckily. My advice --
> 1. Jerk off before your date
> 2. when you cum too soon, tell her you need a minute before you can continue, but you want to use the time to focus on her, eat her pussy till she cums
> 3. Afterwards, you'll be hard and ready to go again for a longer round 2!
> 
> (As a bonus, when you make a girl come through foreplay first, it makes the sex after feel even better to her & she may orgasm easier from the penetration.



That's true, however even if for most woman it's easier to orgasm with clit stimulation than vaginal penetration, some still prefer penetration. Also, for some more severe form of premature ejaculation, even if round 2 is better, it can still be too fast.

This website explains how arousal works and why we cum too fast and I'm like the last example. My arousal goes up way too easily. For me, I had to use a combination of all the different treatment to finally get a little control. On top of sex therapy, I'm using delay cream to numb my sex and I'm also on SSRIs. With a combined approach, I finally can last enough to get both my partner and me satisfied.


----------



## third_eye_lasik

I varry so much...some times I last for a minute and a half(during opioid w/d) and on phenibut I can go for 3 hours and eventually get bored and fake a cum to end things. For sober sex I would say to use an old school thick latex condom and only think about baseball stats or conversations you have had with your boss lately...works for me.


----------



## Chaos23

I have a similar issue.  I used to be able to go forever, until I became a heroin addict and then quit.  After quitting, I couldn't control myself at all.  I don't know what's up with that. I've been clean for years and years now.

Now I get off super fast and it sucks terribly.  My fiance is understanding and I love going down on her, plus I can go again for a long time the second time around.  

I think she just dumped me though, so I'm not looking forward to getting back into the dating scene at all.  I'll probably wait 6 months to a year before even thinking about it.


----------

